# Solved: Taskbar at bottom of screen won't lock



## geebee9 (Apr 2, 2011)

Got new ASUS N53JQ laptop, running Windows7, and can't get the taskbar to lock. I put the cursor "under" screen at bottom, right click to show taskbar, then click on "Lock the taskbar". A tick appears against it, but when I then click on the main screen, the taskbar disappears again. Any suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Right click on the Taskbar and select Properties. Make sure the box is unticked to Auto-hide, click Apply and ok.


----------



## geebee9 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, problem solved.


----------

